# Siren v2 or coppervape skyline



## PuffingCrow (24/11/17)

Was wonder wich one would be the better flavour and mtl tank finding hard to decide maybe some you guys can advise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/11/17)

It's all going to come down to personal preference but for me the Siren 2 has the edge, and it's easier to live with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/17)

Here is the thing. I have both (4ml Siren2), but have not yet tried the same juice in both. Taking this into account I think the flavour from the Skyline is a bit sharper. Siren2's flavour is more full and rounded.

Siren2 is easier to coil and wick.
Siren 2 is easier to fill - no juice control to take into consideration.
Bigger juice capacity option with Siren2
Airflow setting to your personal preference is a breeze with Siren2. Skyline is not as easy - you have to remove the coil if you want to use a different air flow plug.
Both are leak and moisture free. Did notice some minor seepage on the Skyline if you let it stand for a longer period of time. Think one should close the juice control in such cases.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/11/17)

Also consider the Innokin Ares (Phil Busardo/Dmitris collaboration) which should be available soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (24/11/17)

Thanks Guys I really appreciate your inputs and sharing of your experiences

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

Hi @PuffingCrow , I have the Siren V2 and the Skyline

The Siren V2 is a great *tight *mouth to lunger. Yes, it can also do a loose mouth to lung and even a restricted lung hit (if you use the slot) - but for me it really does well on the tight MTL draw (2nd smallest airhole)

I haven't tried the Skyline in tight mouth to lung mode (largely for the reason @Andre pointed out) - you can't just insert a new disk on the fly. You have to open up and remove the coil. So I haven't even tried it on tight mouth to lung yet. Am enjoying it in restricted lung hit mode with the biggest air disk and both airflows open.

Flavour is good on both but I have only done tight MTL tobaccoes on the SirenV2 and fruity menthol restricted lung on the Skyline. Lol. So I can't really compare like for like.

I would say both are good.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (25/11/17)

@Silver thank much apreciated i think for now Im gonna gett the Siren V2 and maby later the Coppervape to play around with. I just need a daily work horse that can do my mtl tobbacos for me, thanks once again for the info here and the nudge in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/11/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> @Silver thank much apreciated i think for now Im gonna gett the Siren V2 and maby later the Coppervape to play around with. I just need a daily work horse that can do my mtl tobbacos for me, thanks once again for the info here and the nudge in the right direction.


Great stuff. Looking forward to your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (25/11/17)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Looking forward to your feedback.


Thanks @Andre will do so first I am gonna have a black friday bankruptcy the when the toys come i will feel better and give you some feedback.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eviltoy (25/11/17)

Picked up one too will feed back here post testing

Reactions: Like 5


----------

